# Platy's & Shrimp



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

With a big tank and plenty of plants/hiding spots i guess it can be done. But whats the point in getting shrimp if you never get to see them due to them hiding ?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Breaded shrimp? ;-)

I would think that Platies would eat the shrimp, and only the Platies would successfully breed. The shrimp might breed if there are enough hiding places, but the shrimp population would not last long.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Currently, I have 5 small platy's and 20 something shrimp in a 20L. the platys currently leave the shrimp alone because the shrimp are larger. I was just wondering if someone's gunna get some action around here or what! lol my girlfriend is out of town...

Mmmmm, breaded shrimp. I'm off to red lobster. haha


----------



## rrastro (Jun 14, 2012)

When the platy size up I doubt the shrimp will survive. My platy are like aquatic carnivorous cows, mowing down.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

not very high chance imo


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

My 36 gal has both platies and RCS and both are breeding. It is a very dense tank though, plants, rocks, Cholla, lots of hiding places. I'm sure most of the shrimp babies get eaten, but I still see new juvies all the time. The adults are out and about all the time


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

jbrady33 said:


> My 36 gal has both platies and RCS and both are breeding. It is a very dense tank though, plants, rocks, Cholla, lots of hiding places. I'm sure most of the shrimp babies get eaten, but I still see new juvies all the time. The adults are out and about all the time


Do you have any pictures? My tank definitely need to be planted more heavily to both get a handle on my algae issue and it sounds like this will help with the breeding situation.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

tylergvolk said:


> Do you have any pictures? My tank definitely need to be planted more heavily to both get a handle on my algae issue and it sounds like this will help with the breeding situation.


Yep! Click the 36 gallon bow link in my signature below


----------



## notropis (Sep 16, 2005)

My platys were night-stealth assassins on shrimp, after innocently ignoring them by day


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2004)

Likewise with my experience. The shrimp did not last long once those platies hit the water. Swordtails are worse, but much the same.


----------



## Airoh (Jul 20, 2020)

*Hmmm...*

Maybe that's why my shrimp kept disappearing....


----------

